# Houston Movie Herf Pics



## tx_tuff

Well we was planing on doing this at the Drive In, but the movies they had playing and the weather made us change it to Alamo Draft House (A theater where they have a full menu and a full bar including many micro drafts). We watch Zombie Land (awesome movie) then went to a hole in the wall British Pub to smoke and drink. I didn't get any pics at the movie but did at the Pub. Here they are.

Me and the wife (Tiffany)

















sysrock (Bo), Rhonda and her husband boomerd35 (Troy)









Cypress (Sam)









Cypress and wife Samsgrl (Martha)









I smoked one cigar before the movie and I think 4 after, had a blast!!


----------



## mlbar1153

Making other Texans proud. Looked like ya'll had a blast. Thanks for no invite.:boohoo:


----------



## tx_tuff

Hey it was posted almost 2 weeks before the herf http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/southern/256809-houston-movie-herf-10-03-09-a.html#post2707360 besides I don't think you would have driven so far LOL


----------



## holmes711

Great pictures Frank! Must have been a blast.


----------



## Stogie

great pictures!


----------



## bs240

Which Pub?


----------



## tx_tuff

Abby's Pub on Fry Rd in Katy Welcome to Abbey Pub


----------



## bs240

tx_tuff said:


> Abby's Pub on Fry Rd in Katy Welcome to Abbey Pub


Been there a bunch of time great place. i used to go up there a bunch when this band(11th Hour) used to play up there

Great Pics maybe i can make it out to the Next meet


----------



## tx_tuff

Brandon you have to keep up with the Herf and Events Southern Section 
Southern

Here is the next herf
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/southern/257638-houston-haunted-house-herf-oct-17th.html


----------



## bs240

tx_tuff said:


> Brandon you have to keep up with the Herf and Events Southern Section
> Southern
> 
> Here is the next herf
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/southern/257638-houston-haunted-house-herf-oct-17th.html


Awesome Thanks


----------



## shrtcrt

Looks like a great night!


----------



## Smdmmfd

looks like you guys had fun


----------



## ca21455

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scrap

Some good pic's!Nice read!
Ernie


----------

